# where to find free daphnia



## Auban (Aug 8, 2010)

...at your local waste water treatment plant. Daphnia are a common byproduct of the clarification process. 
I found out about this fact from a hobbiest on another forum who raises paddlefish. He collects hundreds of pounds of daphnia from his local waste water treatment plant every summer. I just collected enough to make several healthy cultures from the a clarified at my own local plant. The workers there were friendly and happy to help.


----------

